# [SPN] Ardaas Changed By Gurudwara Sangat In Finland



## Sikh News Reporter

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

This newsletter brings another interesting topic for brain storming... 

Featured Topic:
Ardaas Changed by Gurudwara Sangat in Finland
Snapshot: 
What the Gurdwara Sangat has done in unanimous decision is to change the First line of the Ardass..from Pritham Bhaugauti simar ke..to Pritham AKAL PURAKH SIMAR KE.. Secondly they have ADDED the mention of the 35 BHAGATS whose GURBANI is in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji after the Mention of Char sahibzadehs, and also the Concluidng Dohra has been restored to its original - Panth Khalsa janio Pargat guraan ke DEH, Jo Prabh ko mil bo chaheh KHOJ shabad meh leh.

To read and reply please Click Here.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 22-05-2009

Activity since: 15-05-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "To be a star ........." 
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/...hics/Inspiration/0_inspiration_star_shine.gif ...
(Date Posted 21-05-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 0 Replies, 34 Views, Last Post: 01:17 AM, 21-05-2009 by Soul_jyot
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25086

Title: "The next time some one needs you-----just be there" 
mystic_void ...
(Date Posted 20-05-2009 by vsgrewal48895)
 o 6 Replies, 82 Views, Last Post: 10:54 PM, 21-05-2009 by Mai
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25084

Title: "How much would Rs. 175,000 be in English money (Sterling)?" 
we ...
(Date Posted 20-05-2009 by dalsingh)
 o 5 Replies, 50 Views, Last Post: 07:36 AM, 21-05-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25083

Title: "Listen to whatever your wife says: SC tells husbands" 
and ...
(Date Posted 20-05-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 5 Replies, 38 Views, Last Post: 05:34 PM, 21-05-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25081

Title: "A Sikh's Cost of Fitting In: Lopping Off Long Hair" 
i ...
(Date Posted 19-05-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 3 Replies, 33 Views, Last Post: 09:04 AM, 22-05-2009 by ranghi29
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25080

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Grief ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 597 Replies, 34014 Views, Last Post: 07:10 AM, 20-05-2009 by benjamin_chaudry
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Dear ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 564 Replies, 12773 Views, Last Post: 10:59 AM, 21-05-2009 by ricky_xccess
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please ...
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29668 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24310 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43739 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 33517 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 32248 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 30982 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30630 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "To be a star ........." 
http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/...hics/Inspiration/0_inspiration_star_shine.gif ...
(Date Posted 21-05-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 34 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25086

Title: "Seva Power" 
Equality ...
(Date Posted 19-05-2009 by aad0002)
 o 40 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25070

Title: "Ree Baee Bedee Den Na Jaaee.." 
Raag ...
(Date Posted 18-05-2009 by kiram)
 o 52 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25062

Title: "Superstition Will Get You Nowhere" 
In ...
(Date Posted 17-05-2009 by aad0002)
 o 47 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25056

Title: "The Reluctant King" 
NEW ...
(Date Posted 16-05-2009 by Soul_jyot)
 o 85 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=25047
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

22-05-2009:
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour   Frankfurt Germany - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=366&c=1

23-05-2009:
 o Prakash Guru Amar Das Dev ji - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=357&c=1
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour  Koln Germany - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=367&c=1

25-05-2009:
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour Hamburg, Germany - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=368&c=1
 o SAT KIRIN KAUR Blessings Tour Hamburg, Germany - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=369&c=1

Ranged Events

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 15-05-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 61 New Members
 o 31 New Threads
 o 345 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------



## lysaa

It is too good for those users who are not well knowledge about Sikh Nation. You can get entire information which you want. Thank you





 <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="84"><col style="width: 63pt;" width="84">  <tbody><tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">   <td class="xl69" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 63pt;" height="19" width="84">links   of london</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">   <td class="xl69" style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">links   of london</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">   <td class="xl69" style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">links   of london</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">   <td class="xl69" style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19">links   of london</td>  </tr> </tbody></table>


----------

